# A/C and the R12 debacle



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

Alright guys, I need my A/C, let me just get that out there in the open...
My '86 QSW has a functioning A/C system. The previous own never used the system much as he lived in SF and only used the car in the winter. The system pressure is low so there isn't much going on. The problem is that the system is still setup for R12. 
*So the quandary:*
I've done the R134a conversion on my '84 GTI and I've been less than impressed with the result. I've found more R12 than I could ever use for sale on ebay. I'd love to just top the system off and call it good. I've also seen some stuff called Freeze 12 (a R12 compatible replacement). 
Please spare me the lectures on leaks and making sure I put oil in the system too. That's not what I need some input on. 
*Has Anyone used Freeze 12 or bought any R12 off ebay? How has this worked out?*


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: A/C and the R12 debacle (VW Nevada)*

the garage that quoted me to replace the AC stuff for my Audi recommended Freeze 12. He said he had used it and it worked well.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: A/C and the R12 debacle (jackfrost1031)*

When you did your 134 conversion did you replace the receiver/dryer? Many people don't and it's a must to do make it work properly.


----------

